# No Fear, No Fences, Nobody, No ~reins~



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Listen to the lyrics.Close. They describe me  
I love my horses more than anything
No Fear, No Fences, Nobody, No ~reins~. - YouTube


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love your description, I feel the same way.

Beautiful video, I loved the music


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i love your mare's purposeful walk. She just marches right along. haha! Lovely vid.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

What one? Lol the pinto or the chestnut? Yeah thanks


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

your big chestnut mare! both your girls are to die for!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah Lucy? Oh thanks :_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice! The girls are looking awesome.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Theyre getting there lol


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> Ah Lucy? Oh thanks :_


Okay, now this is getting a bit freaky. One of your horses is named Tess, and that's my name. Now I find out the other horse you own is named Lucy, and that is my sisters name! Wow! :shock:

Off to view the video and listen to the music now........


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

HOLY CRAP  Are you serious?!! Thats soooo weird!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

A bit _strange_ isn't it? 

Just finished watching the video, beautiful! And I really liked the song you put with it too. I had to laugh watching your Tess running around full of spirit. That would so be me if I were a horse. And your Lucy , sure and steady, definitely my Lucy. :wink:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww thanks  Yeah, Tess was a bit excited  Lucy is getting there hahah


----------

